# Wine et autres lanceurs d'app Windows pour Mac M1



## SuperCed (5 Juillet 2022)

Hello,
je voulais connaitre l'état des lanceur d'App Windows à la wine pour les Mac M1.
A l'époque, il y avait Wine, Darwine, PlayOnMac et d'autres softs de ce genre pour lancer quelques jeux anciens sur Mac.

Je ne sais pas si aujourd'hui, ils fonctionnent sur Mac M1.
Avez vous pu lancer quelques apps ou jeux en passant par ces technos sur puces M1 ?

Vous avez des conseils ?

Merci!


----------



## ericse (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Il parait que oui : https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2022/...windows-sur-les-machines-apple-silicon-126707
En tout cas CrossOver fonctionne sur M1 avec Rosetta.


----------



## SuperCed (10 Juillet 2022)

Et vous avez un conseil en gratuit, juste pour que j'économise un peu de temps ?


----------



## ericse (10 Juillet 2022)

Dans le lien donné plus haut : "Wine est open source et gratuit, mais peut être difficile à installer."
Je n'ai pas testé, ayant CrossOver...


----------



## Nolsen12345 (14 Juillet 2022)

J'ai un Mac M1 et cette version de Wine ne fonctionne pas (32 bits).


----------



## SuperCed (14 Juillet 2022)

Je crois qu'il faut lancer la commande wine64 pour que ça fonctionne.
Mais j'ai quelques erreurs que je ne sais pas encore résoudre avec wine.
Sur Crossover, ça marche très bien par contre. Donc je pense que ce sont des histoires de config.


----------

